# Smoked Cream Cheese!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I did a cuple bricks and threw em on the BGE Mini Max!!! About an hour and it'll be called SNACK TIME!!!!!!! When it's done, I'll snap a shot so ya'll can see it doesn't melt into goo all over the place!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

How do you do this?? I am curious


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> How do you do this?? I am curious




http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/smoked-cream-cheese-680209/?highlight=Cream+cheese


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Me too. Everytime I see this I want to do it. How does it not melt


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Specktackler357 said:


> Me too. Everytime I see this I want to do it. How does it not melt


Keep it around 200'


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok splittine..... what season do you put on it...... to snack and sushi??


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> Ok splittine..... what season do you put on it...... to snack and sushi??


It's all up to you. We use whatever run we have on hand. You can also use the dry ranch packets.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I got the Mini up to 300 and pulled it at an hour.... I really like it better at 250 fer 1.5-2 hours.... When it cracks, you can sprinkle more seasoning on it... Here's what it looks like at an hour....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Specktackler357 said:


> Me too. Everytime I see this I want to do it. How does it not melt



That was my 1st thought when Chase 1st tried it....but since it's not "cheese" it has a higher tolerance fer heat I reckon!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm doing this on my next off day.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yep. I already got the cheese 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks good. I will try that soon.
Whyme


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Ive done this several times now and it turns out excellent. I used the bacon molasses seasoning and smoked it about an hour and a half at 250. It has me wanting to try all kinds of spices and combinations. I love it with wheat thin crackers. Figured I share a picture.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Ive done this several times now and it turns out excellent. I used the bacon molasses seasoning and smoked it about an hour and a half at 250. It has me wanting to try all kinds of spices and combinations. I love it with wheat thin crackers. Figured I share a picture.


Try slicing it long wise that way you can put more seasoning on it and it fits nicely on a wheat thin!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## StuartFishes (Sep 20, 2016)

Jason said:


> I got the Mini up to 300 and pulled it at an hour.... I really like it better at 250 fer 1.5-2 hours.... When it cracks, you can sprinkle more seasoning on it... Here's what it looks like at an hour....
> 
> View attachment 774681


I AM SO DOING THIS! Yeah!

What is the difference between 300 at an hour and 250 for 1.5 to 2? Texture? or just taste?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

StuartFishes said:


> I AM SO DOING THIS! Yeah!
> 
> What is the difference between 300 at an hour and 250 for 1.5 to 2? Texture? or just taste?


Probably not much difference....i just think its "smokier" the lower cook....


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Love smoked cream cheese.....here is a great recipe using smoked cream cheese
Bacon and Jalapeño Smoked Dip
2 8oz smoked cream cheese softened
1/4 minced jalapeño (seeds and membrane removed) or more to your taste
1/4 cup minced onion
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 cup xtra sharp cheddar cheese
Several dashes of Worcestershire sauce
8 strips of crispy bacon chopped
1/2 stick melted butter
Mix all ingredients in a large bowl
Dump into a greased baking dish
Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes or until center is bubbly
Serve with your favorite crackers or chips
This is just like the cream cheese stuffed jalapeños but without all of the mess and hassle!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason will probably start the first bagel shop in America that substitutes Krispy Kreme donuts in place of bagels and homemade seasoned smoked cream cheese between the sliced donut! And If he makes millions ! I want 10% percent ownership! Haha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Jason will probably start the first bagel shop in America that substitutes Krispy Kreme donuts in place of bagels and homemade seasoned smoked cream cheese between the sliced donut! And If he makes millions ! I want 10% percent ownership! Haha


Im still waiting fer a KK hamburger!!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason said:


> Im still waiting fer a KK hamburger!!!!


I had a homemade Krispy Kreme bread pudding once with a bourbon bacon sauce once ! Lawd it was so good!heard of the burger but haven't had it yet!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> I had a homemade Krispy Kreme bread pudding once with a bourbon bacon sauce once ! Lawd it was so good!heard of the burger but haven't had it yet!


That sounds like a winner and i dont like bread pudding!


----------



## StuartFishes (Sep 20, 2016)

WAHOOU39 said:


> Love smoked cream cheese.....here is a great recipe using smoked cream cheese
> Bacon and Jalapeño Smoked Dip
> 2 8oz smoked cream cheese softened
> 1/4 minced jalapeño (seeds and membrane removed) or more to your taste
> ...


You just rocked my world. My wife love love loves poppers and I am going to make this and get bonus points haha


----------

